# NEVER SHOW N E 1 UR SPOT!!!!!! EVER!!!!



## morellovers13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I had an amazing location that everyone would drool over but Im a moron and did not listen to my dad. I found a spot in East Peoria that pops easily 100+ morels a season. Never told anyone where until "she" got me to take her there....dumbest move ever. I showed my now X my honey hole...I know guys I F^&amp;%ed UP! Now all she wants to post on facebook is how she is checking "her" honey hole daily in hopes of taking what I showed her. Talk about being a horrible person. O well thats what hell is for. Hope ya burn B!^@h#. And I digress. I will find a new sopt with my new Wife who rock my socks \m/, Rock N Roll!!!!


----------



## schroomhead (Apr 12, 2013)

East Peoria... ?? I heard there are morel eating varmin near your "honey hole". Have you considered Bear traps or snake pits? I'm just saying.. noone steals morels and gets away with it!! LOL


----------



## morellovers13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually went down there yesterday and it is still WAY to early for anything this season. I dont care if she walks up with a gun I will be checking my spot ALOT. Its like the saying, "give a fish he eats for a day, teach him he eats for life..blah blah." wellll she kinda took that and now the moron keeps coming back to my lake and fishing out of it. There are other lakes out there if ya catch what I mean lol! O well you cant fix stupid, only allow it to f%^k you over.


----------



## huntingqueen (Apr 13, 2013)

Get her back by telling all us Tazewell County people the spot!! Lol


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

Well unless that is your only good spot that might be a perfect way to get back at her. Plus if she keeps checking it every day she is trampling the soft ground that they love and probably won't find much anyways. Oh and I'm from the peoria area but live down in so ill and none of my spots have hit yet! I hate this place for morels. I can find more in one hour up there than I do down here all season.... Jk


----------



## morellovers13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I noticed she has moved leaves around trees and walked around a little bit. I plan on leaving her a little gift on the tree when I go down there lol!!! It is a drag cause that was my first spot I ever found and now someone who used to complain EVERY season and hated hunting all of a sudden "loves" the hobby. Its easier to say shes an evil witch.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Every time she reads one of your posts and sees how P*ssed off you are, she wins again.
You need to get over it and move on.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

@ MorelLovers13 I hate to say it but you just broke the oldest rule of mushroom hunting. Its way easier to find a new girl friend than it is to find a " honey hole". Sorry for your loss if you need assistance in finding a new location in So Ill let me know. Old Henry


----------

